# Diamondback DB9 Acquisition & Gun Store Sighting



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

While traveling on business today, I stopped in L&R Armory in Kissimmee to compare the Ruger LC9 alongside the Diamondback DB9. I walked out the door with a DB9! (BTW, as of this morning they have one left in stock!). The DB9 is definitely a true pocket 9mm pistol. It is essentially the same size as my Rohrbaugh R9S -- but slightly lighter in weight by nearly 2 ounces. Ths thing is slim! The fit and finish is excellent. It has a grip that fits your hand, the take-down and general appearance of a Glock, and the firing control system similar to a Kahr.

I've not yet had an opportunity to take the DB9 to the range for a workout -- but if all is well when I do, Diamondback will have a winner on their hands! :thumbup:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

sweet, how much are they running?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This particular gun shop has been selling them at $500 a pop -- and this one was marked that. I paid $385. Once production catches up with demand, I'd expect a typical $329 or less retail to be the norm.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## JHH625 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a DB9.  Please give us a range report when you get a chance.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good Luck Scuba, lets hear the range report, please


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I should be able to run a couple of hundred rounds through it on Thursday afternoon or Friday morning. I plan to do so right out of the box with only the factory applied lubricant. I'll give an honest report - but I don't expect it to be problem free...even the Kahr recommends a 200-rd break-in, so if the DB9 makes it through and is reliable at the end of 200 rounds of WWB -- I'll trust it as a CCW.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I ordered one yesterday. Looking forward to your report. :thumbup:


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

There was something about a problem with the first run of them that I read on their forum site. They were making the changes in the second run but was not making the correction retroactive on the earlier built ones. It was upsetting some folks that had bought the first run models that was having problems. I don't remember what the problem was though.


----------

